# 

## 1986

!   .
       (50%/50%)   .       (  ,        )      .      ?        ?    .

----------


## bob

.         .      10 .

----------


## 1986

?          ?

----------


## bob

: 1.       ;, 2.    ,  ; 3.   .   14001.    ,   1   5  .

----------


## 1986

,           ,    2  14- ?        ,          ?

----------

> ,           ,    2  14- ?        ,          ?



   14001,    (,  ,             ).          .

   ,    2  14001 , ..    ,  ,     -   ().

----------


## Leila

> 


    ,      .            .



> : 1.       ;,


     .        .     ,    ,       .  ,   ,      ,  .

----------


## 1986

-, :          ,      .         .     ?         ?

----------


## 1986

!! )))

----------


## Leila

> -, :          ,      .         .     ?         ?


.  14001    .      (),    .

----------


## 1986

> .  14001    .      (),    .


    , ,         ?   , ,      22.07.13,            24.07.13?          :         ,   ,          ?

----------


## Leila

> , ,         ?


?   ()           .



> , ,      22.07.13,            24.07.13?


    ,      23-,     24-,          24-.



> :         ,   ,          ?


 .      ,   . ,         ,             .

----------

!
   2- .    . 
          ,   ?   ,           ?        !??

     ,   ?  .

----------


## Leila

> ,   ?   ,           ?        !??


   .          ,         .



> ,   ?  .


,    (,  ).            -.

----------

> .          ,         .
> 
> ,    (,  ).            -.


    ,     2 ,  ,         1          ?

----------


## Leila

. ,      14001    ,     (   )   .
  , : 14001,        ,     .

----------

! , ,   -     ,     14      ???    ,    , -  ...   ,  ???      - ,

----------


## sarakot

> 


 ,  46-         :Smilie:

----------


## 155

?)))

----------

14       ?

----------


## sarakot

> ?)))


///// :yes: 




> 14       ?


c1,    ,    (      )   ,    ,   -....

----------

> /////
> 
> 
> c1,    ,    (      )   ,    ,   -....


    ,  9 !)))

----------


## sarakot

> 


   ,      :




>

----------


## Radugabuh

> ,    (,  ).            -.


Leila,     , , 
1.       
2    . (   )        ?
3.    
4.         .
    ? (     , ..     /)

                  ?

       ?
             ?          .

  ,   -    ?        ,        2 . 2013.

----------


## Leila

> 1.


.



> 2  . (   )        ?


.   ,  ,         ..,  ..  ,          .



> 3.


  ,   3-       .



> 4.         .
>     ? (     , ..    /)


       ?   ( , ,       ),     .    ,    -    ,     .



> ?


          .      .



> ,   -   ?        ,        2 . 2013.


      .  , -  .
   ,   .  .doc,   .doc

----------


## Radugabuh

4     .  -11  -  .       - 10 000.       / .        ?    ,     ?      .

   .

----------


## Leila

> - 10 000.


,   , ?



> ?


.       15.03.2013  03-04-06/8031   .



> ,   ?


     ""?   -    .

----------


## Radugabuh

. . .     10000    .   ,     10000-     , ..   ,     . ,           .        30.06.2013     , ?     2013,        .
   ,  ,  .         ,       . 
    ,        , ..       , ? ..            . 
 , , , !

----------


## Radugabuh

,     .     46   14001 (    +)    ..,   - ?

----------


## sarakot

> 46   14001 (    +)    ..,   - ?


 

  - -    :Smilie:

----------


## Radugabuh

.     !   -     !

----------


## sarakot

> -

----------


## Radugabuh

!  .

----------

